# Problem connecting wireless HP printer with laptop



## DasFlower (Dec 26, 2007)

I have laptop with wireless network (Laptop XP home edition) where I need to install new hp wireless printer. How do I do it. Please explain. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi DasFlower and welcome to TSF :wave:

All you have to do is take the disk that came with your printer and install on one computer that you want to print. Then if you want other computers in the house to print then you will have to set up a WORKGROUP Network so all of the PC's will work together. Then you can go to My Network Places and find your PC to download the driver to it. You can also use the pay for program *Network Magic*, that is the perfect program for things like this.


----------

